

Scalajobz – community driven job portal for Scala jobs - mmaltiar
http://blog.knoldus.com/2012/12/26/scalajobz-community-initiative-by-knoldus-2/

======
dbattaglia
Very cool. As someone who works in the recruiting software biz myself, the
only thing I found confusing was the "click to apply" link, which brings you
to the job posting itself rather than ATS (which most job boards link to).
Would be cool if those links could open in a separate tab. Also it would be
great if some of the job description was pulled into scalajobz itself,
although that would require scraping Indeed and others so I can see why its
not happening right now.

Also, when going back into the main page, your last search seems to not be
applied, although it is still visible on the top of the page.

